# What is a "method feeder"



## atrkyhntr

THANKS in advance!!!
Clyde

PS: SORRY I missed the outting


----------



## crappielooker

method feeder is a contraption that you mould or pack your bait on to..attach direct onto your mainline thru the tube (of some kind) in the middle..sort of like a slip sinker.. 
to me..its a way to get my chum close to my hookbait..


----------



## FishnJoe

http://www.carp-passion.com/index.htm


----------



## tpet96

Those are all good descriptions. Here are a few styles of method feeders:










These are weighted, with spiral wire aroud the main shaft. You would slide this on your line with some sort of a bead and stop (perhaps a bobber stop), and let the other end rest upon your swivel, with another bead inbetween if you choose to do so.









Couple of more. Same concept, just look different.









These are inline feeders, meant to actually "lock" down on your swivel, forming a "bolt-rig". 

How do these work? You would take your groundbait, method mix, packbait.....whatever you call it, and mold it around these feeders. Your hooklength and hookbait are only about 6" below this "method". That way when the carp start to feed on the method (the attractor in this setup), they will take the hookbait. I like to make my method stickier or wetter than my packbait, for a longer break time. This gives me opportunity to get my rod set back in the pod, etc....without disturbing the method feeder and hookbait out in the water. Make sense? LOL. 

That last picture is from http://www.foxint.com Fox International, those are the inline method feeders.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Wow...  
THANKS Shawn


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Shawn, those "home-made" ones in the 2nd picture look very familar to me..lol
Ive got a lot more now, including the FOX method feeders....would'nt leave home with out a handful of them in different weights.

Scott


----------



## RiverRat

Here is a link to my carp web site...its a short 2 pages on feeders.

http://www.angelfire.com/oh5/carp-catchers/meth1


----------



## atrkyhntr

Good stuff... THANKS Scott
Guess I'll need to see this stuff in action


----------



## tpet96

Yeah, I did a search to find photos so I didn't have to take pics of mine  Getting lazy I guess  LOL.


----------

